# Cadet Comabt Badges



## madchicken (16 Mar 2005)

Hey, so tonight I was woundering around my corps stores looking for snares when I came across combat ranks.  You know, the mini chevrons that are olive green?  Well I was woundering if cadet are authorized to wear them or is it just for actual people in the CF or reserves


----------



## LordOsborne (16 Mar 2005)

I could be wrong, but when i was in Air cadets, the CATOs detailed that all cadet combat gear needs to have any markings or insignia that may pertain to actual military use (like the maple leaf on the shoulder, any other patches) removed. 

there's a technicality where you could argue that after serving as a staff cadet, you're suddenly allowed to wear the maple leaf, because you're "technically" a member of the reserves and you have a SN.  as far as rank chevrons for your combats, you'd be wise to ask your corps officers. every unit has their little preferences and ways of interpreting the CATOs.

hope that helped. 

pat


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 Mar 2005)

yes army cadets are authorised to wear the combat green chevrons, provided that thew are sewn onto the combat green armlet and worn on the right arm (since it is the same arm army cadet ranks are worn)

also, you must have a clear badge identifying you as a cadet. such as the Royal Canadian Army Cadet badge.

some corps also allow things like their affiliated unit badge or patch on the armlet. For example, on my combat armlet, i have the Royal Canadian Army Cadet badge at the top, a Hunting Stewart tartan patch below that, and my combat rank below that. the tartan patch represents the Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's), which is the affiliated unit


----------



## madchicken (16 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> yes army cadets are authorised to wear the combat green chevrons, provided that thew are sewn onto the combat green armlet and worn on the right arm (since it is the same arm army cadet ranks are worn)
> 
> also, you must have a clear badge identifying you as a cadet. such as the Royal Canadian Army Cadet badge.
> 
> some corps also allow things like their affiliated unit badge or patch on the armlet. For example, on my combat armlet, i have the Royal Canadian Army Cadet badge at the top, a Hunting Stewart tartan patch below that, and my combat rank below that. the tartan patch represents the Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's), which is the affiliated unit



Hmmm okay....so then by armlett you mean the Brassards right?  The things that go on your arm and display rank stuff, like what staff cadets wear?  I know our corps dosn't have those, because we just wear our epiletts on our combats, but I thought combat chevrons were cooler.  Hmmm...I wounder if my CO would go for Brassards?  I should ask.

Anywho, thanks you two, that did help alot!  And know I even know why I can't wear that maple leaf on my combats.  lol


----------



## LordOsborne (16 Mar 2005)

sure, always glad to help out a cadet. 

just for the sake of nit-picking, the correct spelling is "epaulettes" after the french word for shoulder, "epaules". but the epaulettes are the parts that button onto your shirt/ tunic. you place the slip-ons_ through_ your epaulettes  . the actual piece of fabric that has your rank on it is called a "slip-on" or "shoulder boards" depending on who you talk to  ;D

but yeah, happy sewing
pat


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 Mar 2005)

well corps that dont have the armlets (brassards) use the cadet slip ons

basically you can use either form of displaying rank, as long is you are clearly identifiable as a cadet, and not mistaken for a full CF member


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (16 Mar 2005)

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> there's a technicality where you could argue that after serving as a staff cadet, you're suddenly allowed to wear the maple leaf, because you're "technically" a member of the reserves and you have a SN.



Are you sure about that? I highly doubt being a staff cadet and being a member of the reserves is the same thing. Are they a sworn member of the CF? In a reserve unit? Didn't think so.

From what I understand, staff cadets are only issued a SN for administrative purposes, ie. for pay.


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Mar 2005)

madchicken said:
			
		

> I know our corps dosn't have those, because we just wear our epiletts on our combats, but I thought combat chevrons were cooler.



by epaulet's you mean slip ons right?   slip ons are what you wear that show your rank the epaulets are what you slid the slip on into that are on your uniform.


----------



## Gunner (16 Mar 2005)

> there's a technicality where you could argue that after serving as a staff cadet, you're suddenly allowed to wear the maple leaf, because you're "technically" a member of the reserves and you have a SN.


\\

Staff cadets are just that, cadets. They are not members of the CF (Reg or Res).  The prohibition against cadets wearing any uniform accoutrement's is in adherence to the convention on the use of child soldiers.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Mar 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> \\
> 
> Staff cadets are just that, cadets. They are not members of the CF (Reg or Res).  The prohibition against cadets wearing any uniform accoutrement's is in adherence to the convention on the use of child soldiers.



Thank you.

Just because you have a SN, does not mean in any way that you are a serving member of the Reserves.  A Cadet is a Cadet, a Soldier is a Soldier... no similarities.


----------



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> \\
> 
> Staff cadets are just that, cadets. They are not members of the CF (Reg or Res). The prohibition against cadets wearing any uniform accoutrement's is in adherence to the convention on the use of child soldiers.



Staff cadets are in fact required to wear the Maple Leaf on their combats but only because they are DND employees.  The maple leaf is the ONLY thing you should need to wear.


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Mar 2005)

i know that when you are staff you are being paid as a member of the CF or i should say you are being paid as a staff cadet by the CF it does not mean you are a soldier.


----------



## 407QOCH (16 Mar 2005)

When i wear combats i have a shoulder flash that goes on my right arm, on it it says "Queens Own Cameron Highlander Cadet"
Then under that it has my rank.


----------



## LordOsborne (16 Mar 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? I highly doubt being a staff cadet and being a member of the reserves is the same thing. Are they a sworn member of the CF? In a reserve unit? Didn't think so.
> 
> From what I understand, staff cadets are only issued a SN for administrative purposes, ie. for pay.



You hit it on the nail, Sig Bloggins. This is why i regard it as a "technicality". when i was the S/Comd of my unit, i had a lot of my NCOs returning from staff coming to field exercises with maple leafs on their combats. My CO wasn't sure what to do, so i played it safe and had them remove their flags. some of my NCOs tried to argue that having a SN meant they were CF members (technically true, again.. but only because cadets are a part of the "cf family"  ;D ), but i refuted their arguments using your very same points. 

cheers,
pat


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> by epaulet's you mean slip ons right?     slip ons are what you wear that show your rank the epaulets are what you slid the slip on into that are on your uniform.


i think you got mixed up

the epaulette is the actual material that is sewn into the shoulder seam and buttons at the top

the Rank Slip On is the material that slides over top of the epaulette, and displays your ranks and says CADET on it


----------



## LordOsborne (16 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000, i think that's exactly what he said...


----------



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

You don't need to play soldier because you arent a soldier...Why not be happy with what you've got?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Mar 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Just curious, why are some cadets so eager to be associated with the CF in the respect that 'well, I'm *technically* a CF member/employee while I'm at camp" etc etc? Whats the big deal? Your a cadet, working as a cadet, for cadets. You don't *work* for DND as a staff cadet, you work for cadets. Your pay comes through the RCSU pay office, not from RPSR or the reg force pay system. Just curious.



Inferiority Complex comes to mind...

Whats interesting though, is such a term is fairly inaccurate...

Cadets are 1 Organization, the Army is another. Each dont have a whole lot to do with each other, yet the Cadets make this futile attempt to directly associate anyways...Stop setting yourselves up for a kick down, accept what you are. Some day, maybe you'll be in the Army, but until then... listen, learn and accept you're organization.

Its a bit of an insult to the Cadet Corp to claim (or at least try) that you are Military personnel. I know I would never claim to be "technically" from another Regiment because Im in the same pay grade, trade and role.... Im damn proud to be a member of my Unit, whether we are the best or not (but we all know QY Rang is the keenest bunch of machines out there anyways  ;D )

Be proud to be a Cadet


----------



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

That was very well said hutch... you can have a cookie


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 Mar 2005)

the cadets that try to be "gung ho" and act like the real CF members, are usually the first and second year cadets

once you get put into a position of responsibility, you start seeing the cadet organisation for what it really is: a youth group

i myself am very proud of what the cadet program has given me, and if i could, i would do it all over again


----------



## LordOsborne (16 Mar 2005)

i agree completely, Ouyin2000. 
I spent seven great years in cadets, got to travel to different countries, meet lots of people and learn new things. i'd definately do it again too  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (16 Mar 2005)

madchicken said:
			
		

> Hey, so tonight I was woundering around my corps stores looking for snares when I came across combat ranks.   You know, the mini chevrons that are olive green?   Well I was woundering if cadet are authorized to wear them or is it just for actual people in the CF or reserves



No Not Nadda Cadets can not will not wear combat ranks!


----------



## my72jeep (16 Mar 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? I highly doubt being a staff cadet and being a member of the reserves is the same thing. Are they a sworn member of the CF? In a reserve unit? Didn't think so.
> 
> From what I understand, staff cadets are only issued a SN for administrative purposes, ie. for pay.



Years ago when Christ was a Corporal staff cadets were members of the reserver but not any more.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Mar 2005)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Years ago when Christ was a Corporal.



Whats that about?


----------



## Big Foot (17 Mar 2005)

I think that is just an expression of how long ago it was.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Mar 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I think that is just an expression of how long ago it was.



Now that I think about it, I understand.  : Slightly offensive, but I'm not puckered like a kinked slinky so I'll drop it. Maybe next time my72jeep, could you try to choose a saying less abrasive, or at least not so Blasphemous? Theres guys here that I know would take it to heart more than I.


----------



## badpup (17 Mar 2005)

I don't think the comment or expression meant any offence to anyone or group, after all a humourless God would not have created the Moose, Beaver or us  ;D
*As a note to cadets when wearing field dress*
You MAY NOT wear any patch tag, or insignia, of any military unit on your field dress. Rank MUST identify you as a Cadet (use a Brassard)
Field dress is also not to be worn by Cadets in public places, or during public functions.

A good idea as well is to wear what you purchase in the proper fashion, show pride in yourself and your unit.


----------



## gunner56 (17 Mar 2005)

I don't know about your corps,but in 1292 LdSH Cadets,the cadets wear combat rank insignia attatched to brassards with their field uniforms(combats).They also have cadet insignia(RCACC) sewn on to eliminate confusion.No nat'l flag crests,though.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> I don't think the comment or expression meant any offence to anyone or group, after all a humourless God would not have created the Moose, Beaver or us  ;D



I never said it was meant to offend, just a little more regard for what may be interpreted as offensive is needed.


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2005)

Ok... This has also been beaten to death.  Cadets are not permitted to wear combat rank on their own.  Any further posts may be pmed to me.


----------

